# Possibly the last thread from me for a while



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 29, 2016)

This malard duck was swimming really weirdly useing its wings as propellers if you know why please comment it
1


malrd wierd swim by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


frog by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


heron by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4


heron hiding by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
5


heron flight by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't know anything about ducks.  Why will you not be posting again?  Hope all is well.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 29, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I don't know anything about ducks.  Why will you not be posting again?  Hope all is well.


I am heading to camp for two weeks they have internet but it is not very good so i may get a thread up going to camp tomorow all is well


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 29, 2016)

I got curious and did a quick search on mallard ducks and swim like propeller and just came up with one description of a type using its feet like a propeller to get down under the water. So wonder if it could be the type mallard and its habits? or was it trying to move fast after something? Well I don't know but I like particularly the heron pictures.

Hope you have fun, I always loved going to camp and working as a camp counselor. Maybe you'll have some interesting pictures of your time there.


----------



## baturn (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice set! Can't help with the breast stroking mallard. The frog and the last heron are very cool. Have fun at camp.


----------



## woolybear (Jun 30, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> This malard duck was swimming really weirdly useing its wings as propellers if you know why please comment it



Nice shots!
She likely had some ducklings around and was trying to distract you from their location by causing a commotion of her own.
Sometimes the adult will act injured to draw your attention to them, or try to get you to follow THEM while the little ones hide or get hidden.


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 30, 2016)

That's what they look like when they are bathing...yes, they live mostly in the water but they also do considerable bathing and preening. Have fun at camp.


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 30, 2016)

Exposures are getting much better. May want to work on cropping some of your images a little more tightly. 

The Heron is just as hidden in this framing as he is in the other and there's little wasted space.


----------



## goooner (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice set, enjoy your camp.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 30, 2016)

Well done Logan. Have a great time at camp!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2016)

Because they can ...

have fun in camp, great pics


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 30, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anything about ducks.  Why will you not be posting again?  Hope all is well.
> ...



If you hear banjo music, make a run for it.  Any questions, ask your dad to break out a copy of Deliverance.  

Great set BTW.. have fun at camp


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 30, 2016)

It's not the banjos to fear, it's the toothless wonders playing them that will a chill to your heart. LOLOLOL


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


thanks


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 30, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> I got curious and did a quick search on mallard ducks and swim like propeller and just came up with one description of a type using its feet like a propeller to get down under the water. So wonder if it could be the type mallard and its habits? or was it trying to move fast after something? Well I don't know but I like particularly the heron pictures.
> 
> Hope you have fun, I always loved going to camp and working as a camp counselor. Maybe you'll have some interesting pictures of your time there.


Thanks


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 30, 2016)

We're probably talking YMCA camp or scout camp or something like that, not freaky '70's movies!  you bunch o' goof balls!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice set. Have fun at camp.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 30, 2016)

Have fun at camp and bring us some fun shots!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 30, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice set. Have fun at camp.





annamaria said:


> Have fun at camp and bring us some fun shots!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Thanks you two found a perigine falcon


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2016)

Not sure about your duck, but down here if you see ME using my legs and arms "to walk on water" like that, it's usually because I just spotted a large water moccasin or a gator.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 30, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Not sure about your duck, but down here if you see ME using my legs and arms "to walk on water" like that, it's usually because I just spotted a large water moccasin or a gator.


 yeah that would be the same dont have cotton mouths or gators here


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 30, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> I am heading to camp for two weeks they have internet but it is not very good so i may get a thread up going to camp tomorow all is well



Camp Tawingo ?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 1, 2016)

I assumed "camp" meant off to a summer place. A lot of people I know have summer homes, cabins or campers that they go to on weekends or for summer vacation and they refer to it as going camping  or going to camp Cook or whatever their name is or even just going to camp.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 7, 2016)

Great set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 7, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Great set!


Thanks


----------



## Bamps (Jul 7, 2016)

Very awesome shots!!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 7, 2016)

Bamps said:


> Very awesome shots!!


Thank you


----------

